# Ferret Enlcosure Question......



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, How big enclosure would 2 or 3 ferrets need? Thanks: victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Are they big ferrets or little ferrets and are they babies or adults?

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well.. lets say there adults.


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

i got 2 ferrets atm but i got a 5ftx7ftx7ft and it can probs hold 4-6


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

browner93 said:


> i got 2 ferrets atm but i got a 5ftx7ftx7ft and it can probs hold 4-6


Cool, thanks! So I'm talking 6ftx5ftx5ft or something? Thanks!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My indoor enclosure is 6ft tall by 4 ft long and 2 ft deep and houses two very large ferrets and a midget.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> My indoor enclosure is 6ft tall by 4 ft long and 2 ft deep and houses two very large ferrets and a midget.
> 
> Marina


Thanks Marinam. So they like height? Thankss!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ferrets are very good climbers but thats not why it is so high. Its because the top level is for sleeping the middle is for eating and then bottom is for pooping!

3 Levels are individual cages with ladders and platforms to join them.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh right! Would a 4ft(L) x 2-3ft(D) x 5ft(H) be ok for 2-3 adult ferrets? Thanks and sorry for all the questions!

***EDIT*** By the way it would be outside.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds good 

Dont forget that ferrets are very active though and on average need at least 4 hours of exercise a day, otherwise they go nuts.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep, I'm outside alot playing alone! Now I'll have some little friends!! Thanks for all the advice Marinam it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Also has anyone got any pics of there outdoor/indoor ferret enclosures? Thankss


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

i have a two leveled hutch, with a pipe leading to another large run, with an underground network of pipes for my ferrets, plus they poo on the concrete which is easy to clean, they have toys and everything, i keep two in this.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> i have a two leveled hutch, with a pipe leading to another large run, with an underground network of pipes for my ferrets, plus they poo on the concrete which is easy to clean, they have toys and everything, i keep two in this.


That sounds great!! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

yeha will take some and put them up in a bit


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> yeha will take some and put them up in a bit


Thank you:flrt: If anyone else has any please post them up!!:no1: Thanks: victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

This is my house cage 










Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> This is my house cage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thats amazing!! Do you know the make/model cause I really like that. Thanks


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

I will try and take some of my ferrets pad, they live in a 6x4 shed that we have built shelf and ledges in for them, they have loads toys and tunnels as well.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It's called a Tommy 102 T3 ferret cage and can be bought form most online pet stores that do ferret cages.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> I will try and take some of my ferrets pad, they live in a 6x4 shed that we have built shelf and ledges in for them, they have loads toys and tunnels as well.


That sounds a nice home!:2thumb:



Marinam2 said:


> It's called a Tommy 102 T3 ferret cage and can be bought form most online pet stores that do ferret cages.
> 
> Marina


WOW!! It's named after me!!:lol2: Thanks:no1:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I can tell you where i found it online but i have had it so long i can't remember where i bought it.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/cages/ferret_cage/13325
Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks! I've been reading there reviews and says its not very good? Is this true? Thanks!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't have the attachments on mine its just the cage. I dunno why people think its a bad cage what were they saying? Mine is pretty good and it serves its purpose. Its easy to get them in and out and every part of the cage is accessable to clean.

The wheels did break off pretty quick but then my ferrets are heavy and big and there are three of them. We also have to use extra locks on the doors as the one supplied can be manipulated by a ferret and they got out once or twice.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> I don't have the attachments on mine its just the cage. I dunno why people think its a bad cage what were they saying? Mine is pretty good and it serves its purpose. Its easy to get them in and out and every part of the cage is accessable to clean.
> 
> The wheels did break off pretty quick but then my ferrets are heavy and big and there are three of them. We also have to use extra locks on the doors as the one supplied can be manipulated by a ferret and they got out once or twice.
> 
> Marina


Well here ther reviews: Tommy 102 T3 Pet Cage at zooplus It's also the absolute perfect size! I might buy this! Just one more question!:lol2: Do they smell that much? As if I did get an indoor one it would be in my bedroom. Thanks:no1:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ferrets have their own aroma like hamsters or mice, un-neutered ferrets espeically males STINK when they come in to season and you would have a hell of a time if they were in your bedroom. Your eyes would water and it would be very unpleasant. They also get very greasy and rub this grease on everything as well as rubbing in their own urine and rubbing that all over your furniture. I had one male in season and i will never do it again, their were marks on the bottom of my couch and against my walls that had to be washed every day. 

However neutered ferrets (males) don't stink and don't get greasy. Females are a delicate matter when it comes to neutering, they will stay in season unless spayed if they stay in season they can develop a condition called aplastic aneamia which is fatal to them. 

Unneutered males also cannot be housed together during breeding season as they will fight but will live happily together once snipped. I've definitely found males to be cuddlier and softer than females.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahh thats very helpful. If I had 2 neutered males could they live together? I don't want to breed or have a stinky bedroom! So what would you say I get? Thanks and sorry for all thw questions!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes two neutered males can live together forever. I would def recommend that you get two from the same person preferably two that already live together as it will just be easier for you.

Or get them nice and early in the year (most babes are born in may) as babies and then you will have until Feb the next year to get them neutered before they come in to season.
Two is def better than one they like to be together, much like rats and mice.
Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahh thats great! I know where I'm getting them from so thats good! My Birthday is April so I could get late brithday present! Thanks for all you advice is muchly apprciated


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It's what the forum is for ducky!!

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi again!! Wondering if they need toys? If so what kind? Thanks


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Basically you need to treat ferrets like kittens. They never grow up and they behave like immature kittens all the time. Yes toys come in handy but they might get bored of them quickly so dont let them have toys all the time sace some for play time.

Materials to avoid:

Soft foam balls
cork
glitter
small bells
really flexible rubber 

These will be destroyed in seconds and can pose a choking hazard.

My ferrets just play with my dogs toys that get left around the living room, however the trouble starts when they start stashing things!! If anything ever goes missing assume your ferrets have had it. Mine have now worked out how to get in to my coffee tables drawer and keep taking remotes out!

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok! They sound very michiveous!!! I assume they like tubes and things like that? And on average how long do you get them out a day? Thanks


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They are very naughty but not in a bad way. They crack me up, esepcially when they do the little dance of naughtiness.

Mine come out at about 9ish in the morning and take themselves back to bed about 10.30 / 11ish. Sometimes i shut them straight up as soon as they are in sometimes i leave the door open till my man comes home for his dinner at 1pm. It depends if i am tired or not. They havent been out today because i was up at 4.30am and i went back to bed at 8.30am. So i am waiting for them all to wake up and i will ge them out after my bath in a bit.
It is important that they come out every day otherwise they seem to build it up and the next time you let them out they go beserk and mine start nipping.
Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I have school about 7:30 or so every morning, so would it be ok to get them out after school for about 1/2 hour? Thanks


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

My ferrets are currently indoors, in a Superpet Deluxe Multi Floor Ferret Home, a large indoor aviary (homemade type, with lots of shelves etc) and a copy of the Ferret Nation cage (i bought it off ebay, looks like a ferret nation but was alot cheaper! lol). They were housed outside in a cattery until the Winter.

Yes they like lots of toys, but dont let them have them all, all the time as they get bored and destroy them, rotate them around on a regular basis, including beds etc.

Indoor ferrets smell alot if not cleaned regularly i.e litter trays ideally need to be emptied twice a day to keep the smell minimal (they are meat eaters so create smelly poo!), I clean my 9 out 3 times a day and the smell doesnt get noticable. I wash beds twice a week and scrub the bases of cages and shelves etc twice a week, or should I say OH does it at the moment! lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Fuzzball said:


> My ferrets are currently indoors, in a Superpet Deluxe Multi Floor Ferret Home, a large indoor aviary (homemade type, with lots of shelves etc) and a copy of the Ferret Nation cage (i bought it off ebay, looks like a ferret nation but was alot cheaper! lol). They were housed outside in a cattery until the Winter.
> 
> Yes they like lots of toys, but dont let them have them all, all the time as they get bored and destroy them, rotate them around on a regular basis, including beds etc.
> 
> Indoor ferrets smell alot if not cleaned regularly i.e litter trays ideally need to be emptied twice a day to keep the smell minimal (they are meat eaters so create smelly poo!), I clean my 9 out 3 times a day and the smell doesnt get noticable. I wash beds twice a week and scrub the bases of cages and shelves etc twice a week, or should I say OH does it at the moment! lol


That smell won't be a big problem because I'll only have 2-3 so I'll have to do regular but not as much as you! Thank for the help:no1:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I have 3 in each cage, and the cages are kept in different rooms so you will have pretty much the same smell! Ferrets can poo for england, trust me!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Fuzzball said:


> I have 3 in each cage, and the cages are kept in different rooms so you will have pretty much the same smell! Ferrets can poo for england, trust me!!


So how many times do you clean each cage out a day? I'm assuming you do a spot clean each day? Because the cage would be at the end of my bed! Thanks


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

The ferrets use trays in the bottom of their cages, I just change the litter and the newspaper that the tray sits on as they sometimes aim in the wrong place everytime and it keeps it all smelling nice and they dont tred in it as they use the same corner each time and reverse as far back as they can. Food goes through ferrets every 3 hours so thats alot of poo from 3 ferrets daily.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Fuzzball said:


> The ferrets use trays in the bottom of their cages, I just change the litter and the newspaper that the tray sits on as they sometimes aim in the wrong place everytime and it keeps it all smelling nice and they dont tred in it as they use the same corner each time and reverse as far back as they can. Food goes through ferrets every 3 hours so thats alot of poo from 3 ferrets daily.


Yer, I might get 2. I was also wondering if you have any pics of your feret enclosure? Thanks: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ferrets poo more than twice a day so be prepared for that. I think mine tend to go about 3-4times.

Also NO half an hour a day will not be enough exercise, they need to run themselves until they are tired which varies in time depending on activity levels and stimulation.

It doesnt have to be in the morning you could come home from school and let them out until your dinner is ready.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Ferrets poo more than twice a day so be prepared for that. I think mine tend to go about 3-4times.
> 
> Also NO half an hour a day will not be enough exercise, they need to run themselves until they are tired which varies in time depending on activity levels and stimulation.
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm deffinetly prepared for all the poop! I'll spend loads of time playing with them in my bedroom!:flrt: Thanks:no1:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh also how much do I feed them? Thanksss


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I make sure mine have nuggets all day and then once portion of meat per day.
Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahh ok, so do you just get the meat from like tesco,sainsbury etc? Thanks


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah i do at the moment but it doesnt work out very cheap. They get through one tub of mince and two tubs of beef steak a week. During the summer they have chicken legs and wings and they are about £4/5 each.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks for answering that


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi again!!:lol2: Wondering if this would be ok for 2 adult ferrets: Great Deals on Pet Cages at Zooplus: Tommy 102 T2 Pet Cage It's because the T3 version is taller than me so I may not be able to reach:lol2: But if this not suitable I'll just have to get a stool!!:lol2: Thanks:no1:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We keep ours in a ferret nation cage, having discovered that the reason they kept escaping from their original one was because they were breaking the bars and squeezing out. Little devils. They've never got out of the ferret nation cage.

We make sure they have James Wellbeloved ferret nuggets available all the time, plus lots of fresh water. The skunks also like the ferret food, even though it's bad for them.

They are so much fun and great when you watch them playing, but they do need a lot of exercise, as already said by others.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for your help! Do you have any pics of your enclosure? Thanks


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah that cage will be fine but you will have to do what i do, do not use any of the external attachments because the ferrets will be too big for them and get extra locks for the doors!! You'll see why when and if you buy it!

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

OK. Thanks for all your help! (But be warned theres probaly more to come!! lol)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Also if anyone has some pics of there indoor enclosure could you please post them up. Thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Another question!! What's the best substrate? Or what do YOU use? Thanks!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've tried a few, the easiest i have found and most absorbant for urine and smells is the wood pellets it looks like horse feed. I get it from tescos with my food.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks, oh and when you get them out of their cage and let them roam round your bedroom would they poo/wee everywhere? Or would they go back into there cage? Thanks


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

lol i'm not the same age as you sweety, i'm nearly 30. I have a house full of rooms. They do not go near my bedroom, they come out in the living room.

They "go" back in their cage but just like kittens and puppies they need toilet training. We still have the occasional accident but it happens very rarely.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh right!! lol My mum wouldn't let the ferrets allowed in the living room so they would have to roam my bedroom!!Is it easy to train them? Thanks


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Depends if they are receptive. Took me ages to get mine to stop biting, little rascals toilet training the babies was easy but the one i bought in at nearly 6 months was a nightmare.

Marina


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks very much!!


----------

